# How old are you Kindle owners?



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm only 16 and I feel a little odd owning a Kindle, does it make me look old?  A lot of my friends can't justify paying £109 on a Kindle and they read normal paper backs.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My son got his K1 when he was 16, and there were 2 others his age at school with him who had e-readers.  His words to someone who judged him for reading on a kindle, " I don't care what you think about me, I'm too busy reading to worry."


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

^ love it. 
I live in a rural place and noone knows what they are, I'm taking it to college to show a few teachers that are interested and my mum is buying one for christmas. I should be on commission .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We also live in a rural community, and he LOVES his K3 even more now that he is in college. He'll be 19 next month, and carries it in a pocket where-ever he is. and reads ALL OF THE TIME... but then again, so do I.. and I'm 39.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

There are 3 kindle owners in my family: Myself 28, my brother 25 and my mother 52.  My daughter who is 9 is begging for a Kindle of her own but I'm not willing to get her one until she can prove she can take care of it.

If the Kindle had been out when I was your age and I could have afforded it I would have jumped on it in a heart beat.  I have always loved electronics and books, so a device that combines the two is perfect IMO.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I gave one to my 17yo niece and my 21yo nephew - both of whom have jealous friends and siblings.


Oh, and I'm 44, my sister with a kindle is 43 and my little brother with one is 38 - but his 7yo wants to play with it too ...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My girlfriend is getting one for her 13yo grandson for Christmas this year.  
deb


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I frequently have to pry my Kindle from the hands of my 14-yo son.  He could easily afford one of his own, but he's a real Scrooge with his money.  I suspect by December 26 he'll have one of his own.


----------



## Andrew Kaufman (Jun 16, 2010)

Not to worry, Scott. The times are changing. You won't be alone for long. Not even at your age.
Consider yourself a trend-setter, as much later, that's how people will see you. 
THEN, we'll see who is cool.
Mark my words  

Drew


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My body is 54 but in my mind I'm only in my late 20's max.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Just me here.  63.    I read a lot in my childhood and younger years.  Then about 1980, another hobby took me away from it.  That's gone by-the-by.  Now I'm reading again (not voraciously yet) thanks to the Kindle.  I'm getting that ol' feeling back.  Love it.  

I do have a very specific memory from my grade school years.  I was at home in a big ol' chair.  Our young beagle dog (the one in my signature) was in the chair with me.  His head was on my lap.  I was stroking his licorice button nose (as my mom called) it with the thumb of one hand and holding a book about Jane Adams in my other.  Wish I could go back in time.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I celebrated the 9th anniversary of my 28th birthday in June. I have a Kindle or two. My son has a Kindle, he got it when he was 11. My daughter has one, she got hers when she was 13. They both read a lot and really enjoy their Kindles.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I am 46 and love my Kindle! I have two daughters, one 21 and the other 18!! The younger is a voracious reader and if she were not a starving college Freshmen, she would love to have a Kindle of her own! So have no fear, you are way ahead of the game! Go ahead, enjoy the technology to it's fullest!!!


----------



## Jolive (Sep 3, 2010)

Think I'm the oldest Kindle reader so far.  I am 70, but am 40 in the mind.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats on your Kindle. I'm 25, and my 15 yr old cousin is begging her parents for one after playing with mine. Happy reading!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, other than my son (1 and I.. on my account kindle readers are
My husband 49, my mom 65, my dad 64, my uncle 74, my honorary aunt 66, and my DS#2's ex gf 17.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm 25; I bought my first Kindle (K2) at 24.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

I'm getting a Kindle for my 60th birthday. Mentally...60 going on 14.


----------



## MaloCS (Sep 22, 2010)

We should have a poll for this.

I'm 39 with a K3 and my wife is 37 with a K2.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm 28. But I know a 13 year old who has the Sony eReader.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm 35, and I have had both K2 and now K3


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm  61 - have been reading all my life,  but never as much as I do now on the Kindle..Its my most favorite thing (inanimate) in my life.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I celebrated the 9th anniversary of my 28th birthday in June.


So you're Twenty-Seventeen?


----------



## jasonrw (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm 28, currently my only kindle is a graphite DX... I started with a K1 about 6 months after they came out and sold it when I got my DX.

My girlfriend is 23 and she has a K2 that I got her for xmas last year


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm 24 and my brother, who's 26, is ordering a K3 after seeing how awesome mine is!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 58...


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Me, too.  But I was much younger (only 57) when I got my Kindle.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

My MIL just got a new K3 for her birthday (much subterfuge required by DW, me, and FIL to get it on the account and loaded before she found out), and she decided to gift her K2 to our *5-year old*.

He's pretty excited, as he's reading really well now. Books he'd like on the Kindle? "Curious George, please."


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, DW and I are 32, and don't go anywhere without ours.  MIL is that age, plus an appropriate adder.


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Me: 43 with a K3. Had a K2 since I was 42
Wife: 33 with a K2 since she was 32
Daughter: 18 with a K2 since she was 16*

My daughter from a previous marriage (preempting questions about her age vs my wife's age, etc)


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm a 23 yo living in a 50 year old body.

Thinking I may get one for my 16 yo for Christmas due to the number of novels he must read in high school English classes.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

ScottB said:


> I'm only 16 and I feel a little odd owning a Kindle, does it make me look old? A lot of my friends can't justify paying £109 on a Kindle and they read normal paper backs.


Very soon, as these Ereaders spread, they will be like cell phones. Every kid in middle school will have one.
-BVL


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm 55. My mind think's I'm 25, but my body thinks it's 85.


----------



## Gerund (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm 22 and not only do I have a Kindle, but I've had ebook readers for over 10 years now. (I had one of the original RocketBooks thanks to an uncle who did some consulting for them but had no use for the device once he was finished.)


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I just got mine for my very special 11th anniversary of my 39th birthday.    Once the price dropped to $139, I knew it was time.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> Just me here. 63. I read a lot in my childhood and younger years. Then about 1980, another hobby took me away from it. That's gone by-the-by. Now I'm reading again (not voraciously yet) thanks to the Kindle. I'm getting that ol' feeling back. Love it.
> 
> I do have a very specific memory from my grade school years. I was at home in a big ol' chair. Our young beagle dog (the one in my signature) was in the chair with me. His head was on my lap. I was stroking his licorice button nose (as my mom called) it with the thumb of one hand and holding a book about Jane Adams in my other. Wish I could go back in time.


Sandpiper,

I'm 58. Hmmmm. Kindles and handbags. What fun. I feel the same way when I read. It transports me to anywhere I want to be. What could be better than that? That's why I read books that put me in a good mood.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Edge said:


> Me: 43 with a K3. Had a K2 since I was 42
> Wife: 33 with a K2 since she was 32
> Daughter: 18 with a K2 since she was 16*
> 
> My daughter from a previous marriage (preempting questions about her age vs my wife's age, etc)


Thank you sooooo much for the addendum. I couldn't help doing the math. Seriously, you're toooooo funny <g>.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

4Katie said:


> I'm 55. My mind think's I'm 25, but my body thinks it's 85.


Oh, wow. I can soooo relate to that comment sometimes.


----------



## joolz (Aug 24, 2010)

Jon King said:


> My MIL just got a new K3 for her birthday (much subterfuge required by DW, me, and FIL to get it on the account and loaded before she found out), and she decided to gift her K2 to our *5-year old*.
> 
> He's pretty excited, as he's reading really well now. Books he'd like on the Kindle? "Curious George, please."


Wow, thanks Grandma!!  My 7 year old is working on Magic Tree House on my Kindle (he's not a book lover)

BTW I'm 33. My 65 year old dad got a K2 for Christmas last year, and I got a K3 last month.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be 59 in two weeks.  I've had K1 since 57.

Kathy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought the K1 when I was 57 and I'm 59 now.  BTW, 59 is not old, so I don't have to say I feel like I'm 40 or 25.

I think that initially the Kindle was bought mostly by middle-agers to seniors, but it's catching on with kids now.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> BTW, 59 is not old, so I don't have to say I feel like I'm 40 or 25.


I agree, 59 is not old, neither is 72. My mom is 72 and she is so active I have a hard time believing her age.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm 39 and I've had mine since last Christmas and my husband is 49 and got his a few months after I got mine.


----------



## northtexas (May 16, 2010)

I recently celebrated my 39th birthday for the 26th time.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> So you're Twenty-Seventeen?


37..lol


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

52 in November.  Mid twenties in spirit.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm 51 with a K3 (Got the K2 at age 50) That K2 is now with my 23 year old daughter.


----------



## Captain19 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 63 and getting my first Kindle 3 in a few days. I've read a few Kindle books on my iPhone but decided to get something with a bigger screen.


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

37


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Fifty Something


----------



## btpayne13 (Sep 22, 2010)

16, going on 17 in a couple weeks. I haven't showed my friends it yet because I just bought it a few weeks ago and haven't had much time to use it because of an overload of homework, but they should dig it, especially when I show them the free 3G. I can't wait to check all my iPhone and iTouch friends.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

16 as well  

I got my Kindle for my 16th birthday (turned down a car because I was strangely unexcited about driving, ...and I still have yet to get my license...Oops). At the time, everyone jokingly made fun of me for having a Kindle, but now more teens have them and it's more well known so the reaction is more like "Whoah, can I try it out?".


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I thnk we are becoming a Kindle family.  I started at age 70 with a K2, then my wife at age 63 with a K2, then daughter at age 38 with K2.  I think we are getting each of our oldest grand kids, ages  9 and 7, k3's wi fi for Christmas.  Maybe our daughter-in-law, too.

Reading is a good thing for all ages and Kindles make it a lot more convenient.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

22.

Glad to see it catching up to a younger audience (at least in the US. Don't get me started on the state of eBooks in France...) .


----------



## RobertK (Aug 2, 2010)

29. 
;0


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm an old person--73!  I have been an avid reader all my life.  My books were running us out of space, so the Kindle was the answer.  I love it!


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

42 with a K3.  Passed my K2 down to DH who is 44 and formerly used a Sony Pocket.  DD is 15 and has a Nook (her preference).


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

Just checked out the other posts--looks like I'm the oldest one here.  I don't feel that old though.


----------



## gwenny (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm 24! It's nice to see some younger people in here~ it means reading hasn't died out completely   

Sometimes I feel alone in my group of friends, most of them would rather watch movies than read books


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We have 3 generations of Kindle owners on my account. My 8, 9 and 13 year olds may all be getting Kindles for Christmas (my 16 year old has had one since she was 14)

I'm 38, but I'm the height of your average 12 year old..


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm 21, I got my kindle 2 for my 20th birthday.

My boyfriend's family at this point all has kindles but him. His mom has a DX, his 22 year old sister has a kindle 3, his 18 year old brother has a kindle 3, and his 15 year old sister has a kindle 2.

I don't think 16 is strangely young at this point - before the price dropped so much maybe, but not now. It was really unusual to be a college student with one when it cost $360 for a kindle.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

20


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm 59, will be 60 in November.  My wife's 42, will be 43 in December.  We both started with a K2 in June then the K3s last month.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

19, 20 next month.  I'm seeing more younger people with them now that I go to a bigger college.


----------



## kae (May 3, 2010)

I'm only 67. Have used a Kindle for PC since May and called my Target today to have them hold a K3 for me.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Im either 37 or 38, always forgetting. Anyway I have one and my kids both want them for Christmas, 17 and 13 respectively.


----------



## Patra (Feb 24, 2009)

Me-58  Hubby-59  Mom-78  Daughter-35  Daughter-34  Granddaughter-15  Grandson-13

We're a family of readers.  There will definitely be more of us owning Kindles as the rest of the grandkids get older.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

21 - 22 in November and I've had a k2i and k3
23 DH has my old k2
My mom has a k1 and she is 50 and has had it since the summer after it happened


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

Just turned 60.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

62..... and have been reading voraciously since I was very young.  I'm reading more than ever now that I have had a Kindle for two years (K1 since October 2008 and now the incredible K3).  No more headaches or eye strain from hours of reading DTBs.  And, now that I've had my K3 for almost a month... I'm finding that the sharper/clearer text is even easier on my eyes than my K1 was.... and I thought it was wonderful!  I would have loved to have a Kindle when I was in my teens and I'm so happy to hear that teens are getting Kindles too!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I'm 35. However, if Kindles were out back when I was 9-10 years old, I definitely would have had one!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm 349 years old, give or take three hundred or so years...if something like the Kindle had been even a pipe dream when I was a teenager, I would have wanted one. Coveted one. As it was, we were just happy to have access to calculators--they were too expensive for a kid to own, $50 (which was a whole heck of a lot then) for one that you can get for $3 now--and computers that didn't fill entire rooms were just coming out (Tandy, anyone?)

Friend of mine's kid has a Kindle...he bought it when he was 13, and just turned 15. He had to hide it from his mom for the longest time, because she kept "borrowing" it...he made sure Dad got Mom her own for Christmas last year


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, it does appear that middle aged people have Kindle the most, but I don't mind because I like being different. It looks like the Kindle is catching on for teens and such, they did a very good job of promoting the kindle


----------



## ozace50 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm 62, and my wife is a few years younger. We have both been keen readers for many years. 

I think that using the Kindle has nothing to do with age and more about attitude.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

56 - I got the K1 when it first came out, now have a K3.  My son, 34, just got his first K3.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

I'm 51. I was on facebook with my 16-year-old niece, mentioned my new Kindle cover and she asked, "You have a Kindle? How do you like it?". You would have to know her, but that reply from her indicates that she's really interested in Kindles!    So I think I'll be getting her one for Christmas this year.


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be 30 in November.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

42, just got my k2 this year.  My daughter thinks it's nice but prefers storybook online, my husband is starting to say he'll "borrow" mine at some point.  I told him no, you can get your own.  This of course led to a detailed discussion of what things we let each other borrow and NOT borrow, like underwear.  He was surprised that the kindle was in the NOT borrow category.


----------



## berfles (Sep 22, 2010)

Turning 24 in a couple days.


----------



## angelicGrace (Aug 27, 2010)

I and 28 and a new Kindle owner. I've had it about a month.

My 8 year old son also reads a bit on it rand loves the games. Every Word and Shuffle row are a great way to help a kid work on spelling/vocabulary skills. Considering he hates anything to do with reading/language arts. I take it as a good sign when he asks to use it.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

frazzm737 said:


> I'm an old person--73! I have been an avid reader all my life. My books were running us out of space, so the Kindle was the answer. I love it!


71.
But at least I now know I'm not the oldest Kindler, thanks to frassm.


----------



## carolinagirl (Mar 8, 2010)

Im 48 and have a k3,I gave my 24 year old daughter-in-law my k2. I,ve been an avid reader my whole life.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 62. I always read a lot until a few years ago, when it became just a little bit harder to see the words and tiring to read, due to aging vision. I can still read easily on a Kindle, though, and I am reading more now and enjoying it more, too.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm 62. I love reading and I love reading on my Kindle 3


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

IMO, once a child is reading chapter books, a Kindle is a great fit.  And there is no end to the upper age of a person's Kindle enjoyment.  My dad is 77 and loves his Kindle.  My youngest child, age 7, loves reading on a Kindle too.  But now she wants a lighted cover like her mom has because it's too much effort to turn her bed light off and on.  

I can relate to her complaint.


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm 46, the other Kindle owners in this house are 12 and 8.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 41 and it's just me.  Both my son and daughter used to be big time readers like me when they still lived at home but now that they have grown and moved out they fell out of it and think it's not so cool anymore!  *Sigh*


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

How old am I? Let's just say that the first time I talked to Methuselah was when I was a teenager.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am 34 and I love my Kindle 2I. The best gift my hubby ever bought me (on his own with no help LOL). My son is 7 and loves to look at it, so when he is ready to really read for fun, then maybe he will get one of his own


----------



## long run nick (Sep 25, 2009)

67 here. 1 yr with K2 --2 weeks with K3. Just fantastic!! Oh, I still run about 50 miles a week(have run over 71,00 miles in the last 34 yrs) and ride my bike around 100 miles a week. And, I still have time to read. A neat quote attributed to ***** League pitcher Satchel Paige: "How old would you be if you didn't know how old you were?" 

Don't let age get in the way. Stay active--it works!!


----------



## ldidge (Dec 29, 2009)

55 here and have had my K2 for 9 months and LOVE it.  My niece is 29 and loves hers as well.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I am surprised by the ages I've seen on this post. I thought most Kindle readers would be young -- tweens to teens. And I still don't have a Kindle.


----------



## MoyJoy (Aug 24, 2010)

33


----------



## billc (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,
I will be 70 in November! Working on my 4th Kindle. Wore out a K1 that I bought in 08, next came a DX then a K2i and just bought a K3 so I have 3 working Kindles but will probably give the K2 to my 6 year old first grader granddaughter soon. Gave my grandson who is in the U.S. Navy a K2i for last Christmas and just got a K3 for my 4th grade grandsons birthday in October. So I am helping to spread the Kindle love around. Interestingly -- I have never seen a Kindle in the wild. Probably because of where I live and that I don't get out as much as before.
Bill


----------



## jabrennan (Sep 12, 2009)

61 next month...and my granddaughter lovingly calls me 'gadget queen'


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 23, 2010)

ScottB said:


> Thanks for all the replies, it does appear that middle aged people have Kindle the most, but I don't mind because I like being different. It looks like the Kindle is catching on for teens and such, they did a very good job of promoting the kindle


I think you're right, the Kindle is catching fire for _all ages. Good for you that you like being different, a trend setter as someone else said, someone has to be brave enough to go first, right?

Bless your heart for saying what you did about all of us "middle aged" folks owning Kindles. I'm 59 and my Mommy (85) promised me that when I grow up, she would get me a big girl's Kindle (DX) but for now, I have a K2 and will be getting my K3 tomorrow.

One of the things that I thought Amazon was trying to do was introduce the DX into the colleges. I read an article that they were testing in five schools, one being close to me, Case Western. I would have considered buying one for my grandson's high school graduation had they followed through, I thought it a good idea and hopefully a money saver for his textbooks but I haven't heard anything more about it. Now, if they do that, you are going to look like a genius!!_


----------



## MaggieMae (Sep 23, 2010)

jabrennan said:


> 61 next month...and my granddaughter lovingly calls me 'gadget queen'


LOL, now _this sounds familiar. I LOVE my gadgets and the grandkids have become used to G-Ma trying to stay up-to-date with the newest. Last year, I bought my Droid phone the day they came out and I just gave that one to my daughter a while back so I could upgrade to the DroidX......where were these toys when we were young??_


----------



## marcclarke (Sep 24, 2010)

Old enough to know better.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

bobavey said:


> I am surprised by the ages I've seen on this post. I thought most Kindle readers would be young -- tweens to teens. And I still don't have a Kindle.


I think unfortunately a lot of teens aren't really into reading much for pleasure. I did when I was a teen but I didn't read enough to justify getting something like an e-reader had they been around. I read maybe two or three books a year. I wouldn't have asked my parents to buy me something worth at least $140 when I'd only use 2-3 times a year (or equally, even if I had the money myself, I wouldn't have invested in something worth that much which I'd only use 2-3 times a year). Since I only had two other friends who read outside school work too and only one of them read enough to possibly have justified an e-reader, I imagine most teens just aren't that interested.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm just 60. Got my first K (K1) 2 years ago and upgraded to K3 this month.  My older brother has a K2, younger brother has a K2, younger sister has a K2, my dad (8 has a K2 that he got late last year. My mom (87) has a K2 that she got earlier this year when dad got tired of not being able to use HIS K2. Neither of my children have one (yet) - where did I go wrong with them?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm 61 and I got my first Kindle 2 years ago. I started with the K1, then K2 and now have the K3. My daughter is 37 and she has also had all 3 Kindles.  I'm thinking of buying one for my 12 yr old grandson. The 2 older boys aren't into reading but the 12 yr old loves to read. I also have a sister, 57 and a niece 37 that have Kindles.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Me, 59.  My 27 year old son got my K2 when I got the K3.


----------



## BooksGalore (Aug 5, 2010)

40, but my 17, 11, and 9 year old daughters have it on their Christmas list, as well as my 10 year old niece.  We'll have to see if they're good. 
Only my 15 year old shows no interest, though she reads daily.  My 17 year old mentioned some of her friends own ereaders and that they are popular choices for college.  It seems to be considered just one more tech gadget to own around here.  On a recent trip to New York, most of the ereaders on the subway seemed to belong to the 20's crowd, while on airplanes many business travelers toted ereaders, with kindles being the most popular brand.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

> I think unfortunately a lot of teens aren't really into reading much for pleasure. I did when I was a teen but I didn't read enough to justify getting something like an e-reader had they been around. I read maybe two or three books a year. I wouldn't have asked my parents to buy me something worth at least $140 when I'd only use 2-3 times a year (or equally, even if I had the money myself, I wouldn't have invested in something worth that much which I'd only use 2-3 times a year). Since I only had two other friends who read outside school work too and only one of them read enough to possibly have justified an e-reader, I imagine most teens just aren't that interested.


Oh the teens would probably disagree with you. They'd tell you they read all the time, but I don't consider 160 charactor text messages with no plot or story being displayed over and over again reading. It is really unfortunately that something as meaningless as text messaging has so provasively taken away from other things like reading.

Gene


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am 45 and am on my 3rd kindle, not counting one replacement.  Bought my first kindle at the release of the K2s, wound up giving it to a relative and bought another K2 which I kept until my K3 arrived.  I gave the older K2 to another relative.

I was hoping with the release of the iPad that I would be able to do away with owning a kindle, but I have a very strong preference for reading on e-ink v. led screen.


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

> Oh the teens would probably disagree with you. They'd tell you they read all the time, but I don't consider 160 charactor text messages with no plot or story being displayed over and over again reading. It is really unfortunately that something as meaningless as text messaging has so provasively taken away from other things like reading.


I don't think most teens are disillusioned enough to consider themselves "readers" if they just text  But you're right, the majority of teens just simply don't read for pleasure. None of my (best) friends read at all, but I'd like to think that it's because they don't have enough time (they're all nationally ranked in sports). I do know a large amount of heavy teen readers though.

People like to think that texting is the bane of all teenage existence, but I don't think it contributes heavily towards a teen's decision to read/not read. You're either a reader or not, in my opinion (and of course, you could also be a reader and not know it until you pick up that life-changing book!).

But generally, I think that the love of reading is something that is cultivated. The teenagers I know who love reading have been reading of their own volition since they discovered the alphabet. Many teens drop (or never pick up) reading in high school because they lack time. I know that I used to go through at least three books a week, but now I'm lucky even if I get to pick up one every two weeks.

Although, that's a very unscientific opinion because I don't text at all. It drives my friends crazy, but I just can't stand it


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

fairy_dreams said:


> But generally, I think that the love of reading is something that is cultivated. The teenagers I know who love reading have been reading of their own volition since they discovered the alphabet. Many teens drop (or never pick up) reading in high school because they lack time. I know that I used to go through at least three books a week, but now I'm lucky even if I get to pick up one every two weeks.
> 
> Although, that's a very unscientific opinion because I don't text at all. It drives my friends crazy, but I just can't stand it


I'm twenty-six, so I caught the tail end of the texting phenomenon in high school. Back then, I ran track/cross-country, practiced a musical instrument for 3 hrs a day, participated in five clubs, worked part-time, and took a full course load with no lunch....and still found time to read almost every day. If it's something that you want to do, you'll make the time for it.

Be that as it may, my cousins are now in high school. The ones who started reading young are still reading now, and the ones who showed a great dislike for the activity when they were little avoid reading at all costs. It is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Alice Y. Yeh said:


> *I'm twenty-six*, so I caught the tail end of the texting phenomenon in high school. Back then, *I ran track/cross-country*, practiced a musical instrument for 3 hrs a day, *participated in five clubs*, worked part-time, and took a full course load with no lunch....and still *found time to read almost every day*. If it's something that you want to do, you'll make the time for it.


Me too!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

Always nice to find some common ground


----------



## fairy_dreams (Jun 17, 2010)

> I'm twenty-six, so I caught the tail end of the texting phenomenon in high school. Back then, I ran track/cross-country, practiced a musical instrument for 3 hrs a day, participated in five clubs, worked part-time, and took a full course load with no lunch....and still found time to read almost every day. If it's something that you want to do, you'll make the time for it.


It's hard to find time for reading though when you get back home around 8-9pm most days though (trust me, I'm no stranger to the transience of time )! Reading is definitely something I want to do, but I value time with my friends and my extracurriculars as well so it's difficult to find the right balance. Sometimes it just doesn't feel practical to whip out a book past midnight.

But the Kindle makes it much easier to squeeze in some extra minutes of reading and it's so invaluable because of that. Although I'm writing and reading heavily for almost all of my classes so I suppose I do get an ample amount of reading 

Perhaps I could get an extra half hour of reading time if I did hw during lunch, but I know my friends might murder me. We rarely get to see each other outside of school because of our busy schedules, and plus, I love lunchtime in the sun  So sadly, (for now) reading is a luxury and not a daily habit...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In less than 3 weeks I'll be the sort of interesting looking binary age of 110110.

Way back when I was in my teens (back in the late 11110101000's and early 11110110010's) I read almost every night for an hour or more before going to sleep.


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm 60 and have had 3 kindles...K2, DX and K3.  Have loved them all.


----------



## Violet (Jun 17, 2010)

56 and got Kindle 2, now Kindle 3


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, Scott,

I'm not the oldest on the thread, but way above the youngest - at least chronologically.

I think the Kindle will be a blessing when publishers provide e-textbooks.  So many youngsters are lugging overly heavy bookbags that it is affecting the health of many.  Imagine all those books reduced to one 8.7 or 8.5 ounce K3!!  Parents really ought to push for this kind of thing.

Hopefully, your children will be able to schlepp their books with a minimum of effort.  Maybe you will be able to do so by the time you get to college.  (You ARE planning to go to college, aren't you?)

Cheers, Typer.


----------



## prey4war (Oct 3, 2009)

25 here with my K3. Got the K2 at 24 back when it was $299


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I think I have told this story before, but I didn't learn to read until I was ten.  I'm an Air Force brat, and the base school weren't set up to teach someone who was legally blind.  I still vividly remember sounding out the words with Mrs. Brose and I'm 51 now.  Once I started to build up some speed and accuracy, I started reading everything in sight.  You know one of those people who reads the back of a cereal box because it is there, that's what I do even now.  So then, there has been something about reading and education in general, which is very important to me.  I will pour money into education related projects before just about anything else because I feel so strongly about them.

There are two nonprofits I have been following for awhile now.  The first is "One Laptop Per Child" or OLPC at laptop.org and the second is fairly new, and called "Worldreader.org" worldreader.org.  Both projects are devoted to getting technology into the hands of children in third world countries to encourage learning.

Gene


----------



## Ponzy (Mar 5, 2010)

Gosh, I think I might be the oldest at what feels to be a 'middle-aged' 78. But I love my toys, internet radios, GPSs and waiting those four weeks for the K3 was just so exciting - what clever marketing by Amazon. It is a marvellous piece of technology...

Max


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> Hi, Scott,
> 
> I'm not the oldest on the thread, but way above the youngest - at least chronologically.
> 
> ...


I'm already at college but only in England so it's kinda different. I'm planning on going to university though.


----------



## PiedTyper (Aug 27, 2010)

ScottB said:


> I'm already at college but only in England so it's kinda different. I'm planning on going to university though.


Ah, yes. England IS different. As I recall, what you call college we stateside call secondary/high school. So for you, university is indeed what I meant. Glad to hear it's in your plans.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Technically I'm 53. Most days I feel nearer 90 but tend to behave like I'm 12. It keeps people on their toes...


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

PiedTyper said:


> Ah, yes. England IS different. As I recall, what you call college we stateside call secondary/high school. So for you, university is indeed what I meant. Glad to hear it's in your plans.


Yes and no - England does have secondary/high school in addition (and prior) to college so it's not really the same thing. College is only 2 years, not 4 like high school is in the US and they also seem to have more specific studies than US high school. I find there's nothing in the US quite the same as what college is in the UK.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Sitting at 37 here, though lately I feel quite a bit more than that.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm 43, and I'm on my third Kindle generation.  It's really spoiled me for ease of reading and always having a library with me.    Sadly, these days I have far less reading time available than in my younger days...


----------



## tachydactyl (Sep 10, 2010)

31 one here and just got my first kindle.  Now that I have it - my youngest  boy (10) really wants one.  Maybe Santa will be nice this year.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

31.  Still on a K2, started with a K1 bought used at the K2 launch in 2009.


----------



## StevenA (Sep 11, 2010)

Just turned 55 and got a Kindle DX as a birthday present to myself.  It's my first e-reader.


----------



## lucid-sunshine (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm 37 and I have a lovely 7 year old who thinks I should get him his own kindle (the 3 year od thinks she needs one too but only b/c it is cool to play with the buttons)


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I turned 27 last month and the K3 was my birthday gift. It's my first Kindle, but not my first ebook reader. I also have a Sony 505 and before that also read books on my Sony PSP and Nintendo DS. 

I've become a big fan of ebooks as it means I no longer have to stuff my suitcases with books whenever I visit the US or UK or wait for an Amazon order. (I live in Belgium but English is my first language.)


----------



## Daniel Pyle (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm 28. My wife and I bought a K2 as a Valentine's Day present to each other and neither of us have bought a DTB since.



lucid-sunshine said:


> (the 3 year od thinks she needs one too but only b/c it is cool to play with the buttons)


Our two year old wants a Kindle, too. Although not as much as she wants an iPad. Go figure.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm "over 40." My brother, who's over 50, and mom, who's over 70, also have & love their Kindles. My niece is 19 and she loves hers, too.


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it's great that older and younger people both have the same sort of product, it rarely happens and if it does the gap is huge (like mobiles, old people generally have older ones and younger people have the latest ones)


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm in my late 30s, but my 13-yr-old daughter wants a Kindle for Christmas. (Not sure that she'll GET it, but she wants one.) I think it's only a matter of time before all ages are using e-readers. Wouldn't surprise me at all if they start making e-readers for grade schoolers.

The one possible exception might be picture books, at least until the technology gets good enough to recreate illustrations and the like equal to the real thing.


----------



## TimFrost (Jan 26, 2010)

Anything in this?

Nooks are rather more popular with men. Kindles with women. At least, that's the totally unscientific conclusion I came to based on the downloads of my first book on Barnes and Noble and Amazon earlier this year.

Tim


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm 49.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm 27.  I got a used K1 last year when I realized I'd be relocating to NC and would be living in a hotel for awhile.  I went with the used K1 because it was less expensive, and I wasn't sure how much I would like the e-reader format.  Well, I absolutely loved it and this summer I used some Amazon gift cards I had received for my birthday to purchase a K2 - which came in the mail 2 days before the K3 was announced.

My mother and grandfather both have dibs on trying out the K1 to see if they like it before I pursue another avenue of passing it on.


----------



## DCScott (Sep 1, 2010)

If you scan through this entire thread and look at all the comments posted by people over 50 who have a photo in their profile you'll notice a pattern.  Each and every one of them looks much younger than their stated age.  Is this a side effect of Kindle usage?


----------



## tommyr (Aug 22, 2010)

Can't remember if I answered this so 52 here!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh (Jul 14, 2010)

DCScott said:


> If you scan through this entire thread and look at all the comments posted by people over 50 who have a photo in their profile you'll notice a pattern. Each and every one of them looks much younger than their stated age. Is this a side effect of Kindle usage?


That's an amusing thought. Perhaps it relates to reading and the consequent stress reduction


----------



## littlemac (Sep 29, 2010)

I got my K3 for my 19th birthday (but then had to wait an EXCRUCIATINGLY long 30 days to get it, stupid release dates).

Y'know, it seems that there are a handful of well-spread but still distinct age groups when it comes to the kindle users. It'd be interesting to see how the reasoning behind getting a Kindle vary.  I know my dad (macaroni around here, say hi if you ever bump into him) ordered his within days of playing with mine and loves his just as much as I do mine... but our reasoning is totally different.  I wonder if that's true across the board, or just in our household.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

We are all K2ers on one account

68 my dad, 49 my best friend, 48 me, 43 DIL, 40 my sister and 28 my daughter.


----------



## Razorfiend (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm 25, bought a DX Graphite mostly for PDF reading.


----------



## Lesley-Ann (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I'm 39 and I bought a wifi only Kindle for my Mum's birthday on October 20th and she'll be 68.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm 37 and I bought my Kindle as a birthday present to myself.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I'm 53 and just purchased my Kindle today. I'm already planning to purchase it for a 50th birthday present for my brother, who has often expressed how cool he thinks it is. _


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got my first ereader at the age of 12-14ish but back then they weren't so great. I got my kindle at 19. I am 21 now.


----------



## Packet (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm 38 years old. This is my first Kindle and I'm very pleased with it. 
It really is a better tool for reading than the printed book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm 30 and love ebooks!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

If the kindle was available when I was 16, I definitely would have bought one (if I could afford it)! But as for the question, I'm 25 as of today, yaay!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> If the kindle was available when I was 16, I definitely would have bought one (if I could afford it)! But as for the question, I'm 25 as of today, yaay!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I am 76. I have owned a K1 which moved on to my younger son, a K2 which moved on to a friend's soldier-son who is back home from Afghanistan and a K2 which lives in my purse and goes everywhere with me. I also own a Graphite DX which is charging on the table by my bed right now.

Patrisha


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my K2i in April and turned 48 in July.  (mentally a teenager).  I will probably wait until the K4s come out to up-grade  .    I am cheap.  If it is working for me why spend more?  Why did I get a Kindle?  I am running out of room for books in my house, I like the discounted price for most books, loved the idea of one-click purchase and a few seconds for wire-less delivery of books, but mostly I love gadgets.

I can remember the day I learned to read as clearly as if it were yesterday unstead of 43 years ago.  I was in first grade.  They put a few of us in a circle and gave us a book.  There was a picture on each page with one word.  pg 1 - "Mary", pg 2 "Mike", pg. 3 "Jeff"  last page of chapter "Mary, Mike and Jeff".  The teacher read the words to us and we repeated them back.  She told us at the end we had read a whole story and I remember being shock that reading was that easy.  I haven't ever looked back since that day and spend every free minute I can find reading something.  The cereal box if that is what is in front of me (as someone else said).

My 67 yr old Mom lusts after my K2i and I will be getting her a K3 for Christmas.  She is physically challanged and has bad eye sight and loves the idea of adjustable text, light weight and not having to wait for someone to take her to the bookstore.  Throw in the saved space that DTBs take up and she will be one happy camper.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I just turned 42. I'm quite sure I would've loved one of these things when I was a teenager! (I just got my K3 today, actually!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats on the K3, Joel!!!

Betsy


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I am 38.  Both my parents have one and they are 63.  My boss has one and he is 58. My other boss has a Nook and he is 40.  I have friends ranging from 25-45 who are kindle owners.    So I think we are a variety.


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm nearly 40. Oh God. 40 <thump>.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm 26. Honestly, you keep reading and enjoying it, who cares what others think?


----------



## Shahi Paneer (Oct 4, 2010)

28 years here. Got my first Kindle last Friday and I have been going bananas ever since. This is something that I wanted to buy the very day I landed in US.


----------



## cartpauj (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm 24 and my wife will 22 when she gets hers as a Bday present from me.


----------



## crash86 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm 42 and have had my Kindle for a month now, before this I had a sony 600 which is now going to my 23 year old son.  If they had Kindles when I was a teenager I would have had one!  I am reading more now then ever before!  I love it


----------



## ChrisInAfrica (Oct 8, 2010)

I turned 38 in September. I got me K3 on Saturday! 
It's a combination late Birthday and early Christmas present! (To myself, from myself)
Will be getting my other half one for Christmas as well. He's 32.
We both love reading, but we're also running out of shelf space for more dead tree versions!

Chris


----------



## Groggy1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm 46 and I admit, I am a Kindle addict!  (They say admitting to the problem is the first step...)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

I will turn 52 next month.  My Kindle was an early birthday gift from my wonderful hubby.  I can't believe I've waited this long to get one!


----------



## ZankerH (Oct 8, 2010)

20


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Physically I am 58. (Growing older being mandatory, growing up optional) Had a Kindle for two and a half years.


----------



## flatbutton (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm glad I'm not dealing with too young of a crowd. I thought it was time to get intimidated by the up-to-date gadget kids.   

31 here!


----------



## Quake1028 (Jul 11, 2010)

31 here as well.


----------



## miranda (Sep 17, 2010)

29 and getting a new K3 for the big 3-0 next month 

Currently have my husband's K1, as he decided he prefers paper books.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have celebrated the 22nd anniversary of my 29th birthday.  Kindle owner for almost 2-1/2 years.  I don't intend to ever be without one again.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm 41. I've owned a Kindle for almost two years.


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

20 here, my girlfriend is getting me a Kindle for my 21st Birthday in 5 days


----------



## naltak (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm 63 and I've been using a Kindle for close to a year now. I'm on my second one (k3) and I'm loving it. I still read some books made from trees but much  prefer reading on my Kindle. Also I'm getting pretty handy at converting stuff from other formats to load on this little gem!


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

45 and I finally treated myself to a Kindle in July. My eyes aren't what they used to be, and I swear they're printing DTBs in medicine-label squintovision these days, so I don't miss the eyestrain! Also, I spend any free time aboard the pile of leaks pictured to the left, and there's limited room for stowing books so the Kindle is perfect.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 17, 2010)

cegrundler said:


> 45 and I finally treated myself to a Kindle in July. My eyes aren't what they used to be, and I swear they're printing DTBs in medicine-label squintovision these days, so I don't miss the eyestrain! Also, I spend any free time aboard the pile of leaks pictured to the left, and there's limited room for stowing books so the Kindle is perfect.


Awesome! We are also boaters and I never thought of the advantage of having a 3G Kindle while cruising.


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

My K2 arrived on my 46th birthday last November.
DH got his K2 two months before he turned 56.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I got my K2 for my 21st birthday over a year ago.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm 53 and having been loving reading on a Kindle for two years now - first with a K1 and now with a K3.  Life is good!!!

Melissa


----------



## WilliamEsmont (May 3, 2010)

Two Kindles (K3 and a K2) in our house.. early 40s


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jon King said:


> My MIL just got a new K3 for her birthday (much subterfuge required by DW, me, and FIL to get it on the account and loaded before she found out), and she decided to gift her K2 to our *5-year old*.
> 
> He's pretty excited, as he's reading really well now. Books he'd like on the Kindle? "Curious George, please."


A 5-year-old with his own Kindle? I think that's a record! Do we have any other members with 5-year-old (or younger) Kindle-owning family members?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

DCScott said:


> If you scan through this entire thread and look at all the comments posted by people over 50 who have a photo in their profile you'll notice a pattern. Each and every one of them looks much younger than their stated age. Is this a side effect of Kindle usage?





Alice Y. Yeh said:


> That's an amusing thought. Perhaps it relates to reading and the consequent stress reduction


Or maybe they're just all posting older pictures, and too busy reading to update them...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm this many old...(holding up fifty and one-half fingers)


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I'm 61 but just about 62....Hey I could retire!!!! NOT! Working supports my reading habit *


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Children! Children! What took you all so long? 
I'm 77 and have had a Kindle since Thanksgiving of '07


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

54 here, but bought my K2 when I was 53.    My 18 year old niece thinks my Kindle is "boring" because it does only one thing.  But that's why I love it so much.  I figure, let her spend a few weeks lugging her books around the college campus, and then see what she thinks about the idea of an e-reader.     Iphones and Androids are great, but not for reading, IMHO.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm a month away from 64. I've had my kindle since Mother's Day '09.


----------



## pipiK (Oct 8, 2010)

58 next week, just got my first Kindle two weeks ago.

Loving it!


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm 31 and have had my Kindle exactly 1 week.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

I am surprised by this. I always associate new technology with youth. I thought most kindle readers would be 25 and under, with the older readers favoring physical books.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

bobavey said:


> I am surprised by this. I always associate new technology with youth. I thought most kindle readers would be 25 and under, with the older readers favoring physical books.


Generally that's true, but when I first got my K2 I took a poll, and I think there are several reasons why Kindle owners are older:
1. It's SO simple to use, it almost doesn't qualify as a "techy" device;
2. Most people who have arthritis and have trouble turning pages find the K much easier;
3. Many people whose eyesight is not what it used to be like the font enlargement option:
4. It's totally "uncool" because it does only one thing (according to my dear niece);
5. Not so relevant now, but when I bought mine it was too expensive for young 'uns to afford.

I think it's still true that the average K owner is over 40.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

_I'll be 54 in January. I've loved to read all of my life. My K3 is one of my prized possessions! I do admit that it took me awhile to come around to using an e-reader for my beloved books, but it was a very easy transition! I love technology and am learning to embrace another segment of it. It's a lot of fun!_


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Generally that's true, but when I first got my K2 I took a poll, and I think there are several reasons why Kindle owners are older:
> 1. It's SO simple to use, it almost doesn't qualify as a "techy" device;
> [...]
> 5. Not so relevant now, but when I bought mine it was too expensive for young 'uns to afford.


I find those interesting when listed in that order, because I've definitely not gotten that feel. I brought my kindle around my engineering college, and it was always considered interesting and a techy device. However, for a college student they have difficulty even affording it where it is currently. I've had many people tell me that they'd enjoy having a kindle but can't justify the price to themselves.

(I'm 21 as I have posted earlier in the thread)


----------



## PamCinNV (Jan 1, 2010)

My daughter is just turned 19 and she loves her Kindle.  She got her first one when she was seventeen.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

32 & I read a lot more now than I ever have thanks to the kindle.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my first Kindle in 2007 (K1) when I was 61.. then got the K2 when it came out, then later a refurb DX and got a K3 the very first day they arrived.  My K1 is with a friend who is 63, my K2 is with my doctor who I think is 50.  I also bought a refurb K2 for a friend who graduated from ASU  awhile back.

I know I would have wanted a kindle by age 11 or probably earlier..was reading a bunch by then and if not then, in High School would have had it at the top of my lists for wants..  our HS was full of readers.. not just our texts but most people in my classes always had  a free reading book with them too.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

My daughters, 15 & 19, are Kindle owners. It doesn't make you look old...just cool and in the know  

Sandy


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 33. My 38-year-old girlfriend spent the first year of my K2 ownership saying how much she hated it because I was always looking at it instead of her, and has now spent the last eight months of it staring at a K2 of her own.

We got my 61-year-old (at the time) mom one for Christmas last year, and I think she loves hers more than I do mine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ignatius said:


> We got my 61-year-old (at the time) mom one for Christmas last year, and I think she loves hers more than I do mine.


But. . . .does she love it more than she does you?


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I just turned 47, but I have had my Kindle for almost two years, so does that make me 45?


----------



## constantreader (Oct 18, 2010)

I am 59, my daughter is 35, I own a K3, she's still sticking to her Sony reader.  
I think that the majority of Kindle owners are above 30... at least that's how it looks to me.


----------



## ellie (Feb 9, 2009)

37.  Been a Kindle owner since the start!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

57 and also have had a Kindle since the beginning!  Just upgraded to K3 from my K1 and even though I love the K3 I can't bear to part with my beloved K1.  

Kathy in NC


----------



## markel (Oct 11, 2009)

57 here as well. I have a K2i and have for a bit over a year now.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

30 & have had mine for 2-1/2 years.  Just upgraded from K1 to DXG.


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

29 for another month, bought the K3 as an early milestone present to myself about oooooh... 5 days ago haha!


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But. . . .does she love it more than she does you?


I hope not!

(But I just might understand.  )


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

38


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

29 here.....but had the kindle been around when I was teenager, I would have totally saved my babysitting money or asked for one for birthday/Christmas.  I've always been a reader and used to spend hours in the library picking out books to read.


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

55. I have had a kindle from the very beginning.  Currently have the Kindle 3


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm 41 with a K3, and my children are 10 and 11 with K2's.


----------



## amafan (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm 59, but my I gave a Kindle to my 24 yo daughter who loves it.  She uses hers all the time and has become somewhat of an advocate.


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm 16.  I love to read, but I move around quite frequently, so it was a big hassle packing and moving books, and getting new library cards.


----------



## Bookbear1 (Aug 27, 2010)

62 here, and a retired librarian.  I am very much a technophile, but I admit it took me a while to drink the Kool Aide when it comes to e-readers.  I do like the Kindle, though, for many kinds of reading.  Not anything with heavy picture content, or newspapers.  But for fiction, it's great.  Also for trying out new authors or titles I am not sure I will like.  The cheap or free titles are a good way to introduce oneself to new authors!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

18.  I've always been a big reader, and originaly the idea of a Kindle upset me.  I was a bit outraged at people for coming up with it.  Then I saw one.  I fell in love, and still am!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

old enough to have 3 kids


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 10, 2010)

65 -- just bought a K3 (my first) in September and I love it!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am 57 and I received my K2 last Christmas.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm 45.


----------



## pippa81 (May 26, 2010)

lovesangelrn said:


> 29 here.....but had the kindle been around when I was teenager, I would have totally saved my babysitting money or asked for one for birthday/Christmas. I've always been a reader and used to spend hours in the library picking out books to read.


Also 29 

And I want your DOG!!!!


----------



## MissStar (May 4, 2010)

27 until Saturday....  but I would have had a kindle since I was 10 if it would have been available!


----------



## ChrisGray (Oct 8, 2010)

28, for this year at least.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am 49 years old and I have had my Kindle since May of this year.


----------



## jamesmonaghan (Oct 22, 2010)

26 years old and got my Kindle 3 last friday. Have been using the Kindle app on my ipod touch before that though! 

And absolutely love my new Kindle. I read a lot a lot a lot (108 books and counting so far this year) and having this Kindle is just fantastic!!!


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm 24 and I love my kindle (got it for my birthday in July).


----------



## carbide08 (Oct 22, 2010)

67 years young


----------



## beckyj20 (Jun 12, 2010)

Im 25 and I just got a k2 a few months ago. I was 24 at the time. I wouldve loved to have one when I was a teenager!


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

76 - K2 since April 09, wife got her K3 this month. 

Just curious; is there a compilation of the age distribution somewhere?


----------



## LilBigBug (Jul 31, 2010)

No, but after I run my errands, I can make one from this thread if you guys want me to.


----------



## julydreamer (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm 22 and got my k2 about 4 months ago and don't know how I lived without it before. I was getting so tired of my small town library not carrying any books I wanted or like 2 out of a 4 book series so I bought one!


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm 27 and I would have enjoyed one at a much younger age. I'm happy to be amassing an ebook library now. I cut way down on buying books a couple years in anticipation of going digital and then when Kindle for Blackberry came out I was in heaven.  Now I read between my phone, PC and Kindle and I'm giving all my dtb's away.


----------



## grammartroll (Sep 2, 2010)

51 and I've had my Kindle for six glorious weeks.  I love it so much.


----------



## TulipTrainer (Jun 6, 2010)

37 for several years now


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm forty-one. I have so many books in paper that they are stored in three different homes, so e-books are probably my salvation. I will still need to buy art books and graphic novels in paper -- for now.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

I was curious, so I did a very quick count of the ages in this thread. The result was somewhat surprising because it shows very uniform age distribution of about 250 Kindle owners (including pending gifts). Almost every age from 5 to 78 is represented, with two in the 80's. no age has as many as 10. Here's what my quick count looks like, by decade:

Ages
5-10   9
10-19  31
20-29  46
30-39  42
40-49  34
50-59  40
60-69  34
70-79  12
80-89   2


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm 47, enjoying my very first Kindle. There is a very good chance that my 69 year-old mother, my 28 year old son (and possibly his 24 year-old brother), and my 26 year-old boyfriend will all find Kindles under the Christmas tree this year! I'd like to get one for my 26 year old son and my 23 year old son too, but they don't enjoy reading as much as their brothers. My sister, 50, is planning on getting one this year, and my niece, 19, has a Kindle HIGH on her wish list!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks, Dave, for the effort to put the table together.

Interesting result.  I wonder how it compares to Amazon's data.


----------



## heara (Oct 28, 2010)

I got my Kindle for my 34th birthday last month and haven't put it down since


----------



## frizico (Oct 18, 2010)

Good work, Dave! 

It will be interesting to see if the numbers go up proportionally or in one group or another after Christmas... I'm kinda thinking that the younger brackets are going to get filled up with the K3 out there now. Smaller, lighter... lots of kids books available?


----------



## emalvick (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm 34 and have had my Kindle for 6 weeks now.  My wife just got hers and she is 31.


----------



## AmberLi (Sep 15, 2010)

I will be 29 tomorrow and I received my first kindle on 9/21.  I wish they had come out with the K3 years ago, because I would have liked one but didn't think too much about it when they were clunky-looking (sorry owners!).  I've had the Kindle for Android app for a few months now, and I'm ashamed to say that I don't think I had read a full book in a couple of years before getting the app! (I listened to audiobooks)


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I am in the 40-49 age group (for a few more months at least  )  and my son, who just got one, is 16!


----------



## Gingy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for doing that, Dave.  So interesting!


----------



## karijos (May 22, 2010)

I'm 47 and bought my first kindle in May this year. Like many others, I hadn't read in years and ever since my Kindle, I have rediscovered the joy of reading. 

So far I have finished 14 books in 6 months and this more books than I have read in the last 7 years (says he with shame)


----------



## Kimble (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm 61. Both my wife and I are big readers. When we moved house three years ago we got 50 cartons from the removalist so we could declutter the old house from all the books and make it ready for sale. He thought we were mad when we loaded up those packs of flatpack cartons. The next day we turned up with 50 cartons filled and fourteen bookshelf units, mostly six foot high. It took us several car and box trailer loads to get them to the storage depot.

The difference it made to the house was pretty spectacular. The last three years has seen the piles of books go up all over the house in addition to being piled up on top of the existing shelf units. Getting the kindle was one small step towards something ... but I'm so old now that I forget what ...


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I just turned 59 but think I am 30 something unless faced with a mirror.  Then I am aware that I am not. 

I was an early adopter, have two K1s and a K3.  I use one of my K1s and my K3 for hours of reading pleasure every single day.


----------



## caiosant (Oct 29, 2010)

24


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

43 and still kickin'...


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

40 since July
From Dave's statistics it's interesting to see that if you divide in two groups, above 40 and below 40, both are roughly equivalent. I suspected that the Kindle would be more popular among younger folks.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

LUW said:


> I suspected that the Kindle would be more popular among younger folks.


This would probably be the case based on the e-gadget factor alone, but is likely offset by more older people reading books.


----------



## LUW (Oct 30, 2010)

True...
So I guess the majority of us are here not because of the gadget, but because of the books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We come for the Kindle. . . .and stay for . . . .other things.


----------

